# Russia: "Pazienza al limite. Terza guerra mondiale rischio reale."



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

La Russia, per mezzo del ministro degli esteri russo Lavrov, dichiara che la terza guerra mondiale non è mai stata così vicina come ora.

"C'è il rischio reale di una terza guerra mondiale. La buona volontà ha i suoi limiti. E se non è ricambiata, non aiuta il processo negoziale.
I rischi sono molto significativi, questo pericolo non deve essere sottovalutato, anche se ci sono molti pronti a gonfiare artificialmente questa minaccia.
Comunque continuiamo a condurre negoziati con il team delegato dal presidente ucraino Volodymyr Zelensky e questi contatti continueranno. Deve essere chiaro, per noi una guerra nucleare resta inaccettabile. 
La Nato, armando l'Ucraina, entra ufficialmente in una guerra per procura contro la Russia. Le armi donate agli ucraini potrebbero tornare in mano ai terroristi e tornare in occidente tramite loro."


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Bene bene continuiamo così e tutti contenti. D’altronde è troppo importante l’ucraina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

Mi spaventa molto il consiglio di guerra NATO di domani a Ramstein.
Dichiarazioni non a caso, alla vigilia di quell'appuntamento.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi spaventa molto il consiglio di guerra NATO di domani a Ramstein.
> Dichiarazioni non a caso, alla vigilia di quell'appuntamento.


che bello, il vecchiazzo alzerà l'escalation all'inverosimile dopo queste parole, per poi stringere la mano al peto dietro di lui


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia, per mezzo del ministro degli esteri russo Lavrov, dichiara che la terza guerra mondiale non è mai stata così vicina come ora.
> 
> "C'è il rischio reale di una terza guerra mondiale. La buona volontà ha i suoi limiti. E se non è ricambiata, non aiuta il processo negoziale.
> Comunqe continuiamo a condurre negoziati con il team delegato dal presidente ucraino Volodymyr Zelensky e questi contatti continueranno. Deve essere chiaro, per noi una guerra nucleare resta inaccettabile."



Per arrivare alla pace gli USA dovrebbero ordinare a Zelensky di trattare ma i salvatori del Mondo hanno altre idee.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

Mi sembra giusto,dopo che gli ebeti degli USA hanno dichiarato a mezzo stampa che il loro obiettivo è quello di far durare la guerra il più possibile per indebolire Mosca  

Ecco la famosa pace.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

*Ancora Lavrov: "La Nato, armando l'Ucraina, entra ufficialmente in una guerra per procura contro la Russia.
Le armi donate agli ucraini potrebbero tornare in mano ai terroristi e tornare in occidente tramite loro."*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Lavrov: "La Nato, armando l'Ucraina, entra ufficialmente in una guerra per procura contro la Russia.
> Le armi donate agli ucraini potrebbero tornare in mano ai terroristi e tornare in occidente tramite loro."*



Meglio non prendersi in giro, la Nato, a prescindere dalle formule, non è rimasta neutrale fornendo armi all’Ucraina.


----------



## Milanoide (25 Aprile 2022)

Ma quando misero le taglie su ogni militare americano ucciso nei vari teatri di guerra?
Cosa era? Una mini guerra per procura?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio non prendersi in giro, la Nato, a prescindere dalle formule, non è rimasta neutrale fornendo armi all’Ucraina.


Eh già..ma che vuoi che sia in fondo, andarsi ad infognare in un conflitto che non c’entra nulla con noi?
Se guerra fosse, saprei io chi mandarci a calci nel sedere…con a seguito il fan boyz


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia, per mezzo del ministro degli esteri russo Lavrov, dichiara che la terza guerra mondiale non è mai stata così vicina come ora.
> 
> "C'è il rischio reale di una terza guerra mondiale. La buona volontà ha i suoi limiti. E se non è ricambiata, non aiuta il processo negoziale.
> I rischi sono molto significativi, questo pericolo non deve essere sottovalutato, anche se ci sono molti pronti a gonfiare artificialmente questa minaccia.
> ...



parole campate per aria. La Russia l'ultima cosa che vuole è una guerra mondiale, anche perchè sa benissimo che verrebbe demolita all'istante dalla NATO. Questi ci mettono due mesi a prendere due cittadine Ucraine figuriamoci se hanno anche la minima capacità militare (ed economica) per una guerra con la NATO.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh già..ma che vuoi che sia in fondo, andarsi ad infognare in un conflitto che non c’entra nulla con noi?
> Se guerra fosse, saprei io chi mandarci a calci nel sedere…con a seguito il fan boyz



Ormai solo se la UE ha uno scatto di orgoglio staccandosi dagli USA si può evitare il peggio.


----------



## danjr (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia, per mezzo del ministro degli esteri russo Lavrov, dichiara che la terza guerra mondiale non è mai stata così vicina come ora.
> 
> "C'è il rischio reale di una terza guerra mondiale. La buona volontà ha i suoi limiti. E se non è ricambiata, non aiuta il processo negoziale.
> I rischi sono molto significativi, questo pericolo non deve essere sottovalutato, anche se ci sono molti pronti a gonfiare artificialmente questa minaccia.
> ...


Ma se i russi sono cosi' tanto forti e temibili, perché non conquistano l'ucraina e la fanno finita? hanno solo lo spauracchio della guerra nucleare, ma non mi stupirei se fossero patetici anche in quell'ambito (nel quale chiaro meglio non avere controprove). Sono comunque patetici da tutti i punti di vista


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parole campate per aria. La Russia l'ultima cosa che vuole è una guerra mondiale, anche perchè sa benissimo che verrebbe demolita all'istante dalla NATO. Questi ci mettono due mesi a prendere due cittadine Ucraine figuriamoci se hanno anche la minima capacità militare (ed economica) per una guerra con la NATO.



Il fatto che la Russia non abbia la capacità di competere con la Nato non mette certo noi europei al riparo da rischi mentre gli USA non rischiano nulla.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia, per mezzo del ministro degli esteri russo Lavrov, dichiara che la terza guerra mondiale non è mai stata così vicina come ora.
> 
> "C'è il rischio reale di una terza guerra mondiale. La buona volontà ha i suoi limiti. E se non è ricambiata, non aiuta il processo negoziale.
> I rischi sono molto significativi, questo pericolo non deve essere sottovalutato, anche se ci sono molti pronti a gonfiare artificialmente questa minaccia.
> ...



Che roba. Tutto questo per l'Ucraina. L'Ucraina...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che roba. Tutto questo per l'Ucraina. L'Ucraina...


Guarda mi viene da spaccare tutto..
Eh ma l’ucraina è il baluardo della libertà, l’europa, il mantenimento dell’ordine costituito…
Siamo alla follia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la Russia non abbia la capacità di competere con la Nato non mette certo noi europei al riparo da rischi mentre gli USA non rischiano nulla.


questo è chiaro, basta guardare la cartina geografica. Ma le parole che escono dalla Russia sono spesso rivolte al pubblico interno, che è la maggiore preoccupazione della cricca dei siloviki al potere


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parole campate per aria. La Russia l'ultima cosa che vuole è una guerra mondiale, anche perchè sa benissimo che verrebbe demolita all'istante dalla NATO. Questi ci mettono due mesi a prendere due cittadine Ucraine figuriamoci se hanno anche la minima capacità militare (ed economica) per una guerra con la NATO.



E chi lo dice? La Russia mica sarebbe da sola. Ci sono la Cina, l'India, l'Iran, la Corea del Nord. E poi bisognerebbe riflettere anche su questa pseudo super potenza della Nato. L'esercito più forte in Europa è quello francese (LOL) e gli Usa hanno perso tutte le guerre dalla seconda GM in poi.


----------



## UDG (25 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parole campate per aria. La Russia l'ultima cosa che vuole è una guerra mondiale, anche perchè sa benissimo che verrebbe demolita all'istante dalla NATO. Questi ci mettono due mesi a prendere due cittadine Ucraine figuriamoci se hanno anche la minima capacità militare (ed economica) per una guerra con la NATO.


Hanno impiegato mezzi vecchi, non recenti e reclute in Ucraina la gente vera è rimasta in Russia. Sicuramente la Russia se vuole gli stati europei se li mangia a colazione


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E chi lo dice? La Russia mica sarebbe da sola. Ci sono la Cina, l'India, l'Iran, la Corea del Nord. E poi bisognerebbe riflettere anche su questa pseudo super potenza della Nato. L'esercito più forte in Europa è quello francese (LOL) e gli Usa hanno perso tutte le guerre dalla seconda GM in poi.



bè dai Indiani e Cinesi non è che sono alleati dei Russi. Si fanno i loro interessi economici diciamo. Iran e Corea del Nord sono prettamente inoffensivi (tranne l'atomica del pazzo chiaro) al di fuori dei loro confini.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Hanno impiegato mezzi vecchi, non recenti e reclute in Ucraina la gente vera è rimasta in Russia. Sicuramente la Russia se vuole gli stati europei se li mangia a colazione


paesi Europei presi singolarmente senza ombra di dubbio, ma assolutamente non c'è paragone con le forze in campo dei paesi NATO nel complesso


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E chi lo dice? La Russia mica sarebbe da sola. Ci sono la Cina, l'India, l'Iran, la Corea del Nord. E poi bisognerebbe riflettere anche su questa pseudo super potenza della Nato. L'esercito più forte in Europa è quello francese (LOL) e gli Usa hanno perso tutte le guerre dalla seconda GM in poi.



A me sinceramente sapere che la Russia sia più debole o più forte poco importa perché noi saremmo spacciati comunque.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè dai Indiani e Cinesi non è che sono alleati dei Russi. Si fanno i loro interessi economici diciamo. Iran e Corea del Nord sono prettamente inoffensivi (tranne l'atomica del pazzo chiaro) al di fuori dei loro confini.



Se scoppia la terza guerra mondiale stai tranquillo che salgono sul carro dei russi. Sono tutte nazioni extra popolose e dotate di bombe atomiche. Con al comando gente che non si fa scrupoli e il popolo che probabilmente sa sparare. In occidente sappiamo sparare su Call of Duty.


----------



## UDG (25 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> paesi Europei presi singolarmente senza ombra di dubbio, ma assolutamente non c'è paragone con le forze in campo dei paesi NATO nel complesso


Nella NATO l'unica nazione che può competere con la Russia è l'USA gli altri non valgono niente secondo me


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se scoppia la terza guerra mondiale stai tranquillo che salgono sul carro dei russi. Sono tutte nazioni extra popolose e dotate di bombe atomiche. Con al comando gente che non si fa scrupoli e il popolo che probabilmente sa sparare. In occidente sappiamo sparare su Call of Duty.



bè poi diciamo che se scoppia una guerra mondiale e si inizia a sganciare dei funghi, fare i conti di chi è più forte conta poco. Siamo tutti spacciati


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Nella NATO l'unica nazione che può competere con la Russia è l'USA gli altri non valgono niente secondo me


La nato in Europa è carne da macello, nulla di più


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè poi diciamo che se scoppia una guerra mondiale e si inizia a sganciare dei funghi, fare i conti di chi è più forte conta poco. *Siamo tutti spacciati*





Noi siamo in prima fila.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Ma poi se i russi sono così deboli chi se ne frega si quello che fanno? A che serve fare entrare Finlandia e co nella nato? La Russia è ridicola no?
Chiedo per un amico


----------



## kYMERA (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio non prendersi in giro, la Nato, a prescindere dalle formule, non è rimasta neutrale fornendo armi all’Ucraina.


Si chiama commercio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Nella NATO l'unica nazione che può competere con la Russia è l'USA gli altri non valgono niente secondo me



prettamente sì, solo gli USA possono permettersi una guerra totale. al massimo gli UK possono competere. Ma l'esercito UK, essendo un'isola è strutturato in modo diverso.


----------



## Raryof (25 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parole campate per aria. La Russia l'ultima cosa che vuole è una guerra mondiale, anche perchè sa benissimo che verrebbe demolita all'istante dalla NATO. Questi ci mettono due mesi a prendere due cittadine Ucraine figuriamoci se hanno anche la minima capacità militare (ed economica) per una guerra con la NATO.


La guerra mondiale, intesa come tale, ci sarà quando la Russia dovrà e vorrà tornare ad avere un ruolo egemone in certe zone, Ucraina e dintorni, in quel caso l'UE per mano della NATO e degli schifosi USA dovrà mollare l'osso, se invece vorranno mantenere la narrativa della Russia cattiva e delle sanzioni eterne allora la Russia si sentirà in diritto di ricreare davvero l'unione sovietica, la loro mossa è stata fatta, adesso vediamo quanto ci metteranno i paesi europei a smarcarsi da un certo tipo di narrativa quando, soprattutto, la guerra sarà finita.
Volete una Russia amica o costi del materiale altissimi per le aziende e made in Italy affossato per una pace che non esiste? davvero pensate che il futuro dell'Italia su certi temi sia l'Africa? sia andare a mendicare altrove? il tutto per cosa? per andare contro un nemico che ha vinto una guerra e ci ha detto dal primo momento che in certe zone non bisogna andare?
Allora qui in Italia c'è bisogno di ritorno alla normalità anche per quanto riguarda il buon senso, finché ci saranno banchieri che ci tireranno dentro le emergenze non andremo da nessuna parte, ma per fare questo bisognerà staccarsi dall'UE e ci vorrà un po' di coraggio, ci vorrà il coraggio di tornare a fare affari per conto nostro con nazioni che sono sempre state amiche, tanto ormai 100 k ucraini li hanno presi dentro, si sono goduti la guerra, ma poi basta, poi deve finire, non è che crei il nemico eterno e poi butti benzina sul fuoco ogni volta che qualcuno passa con l'acqua... le persone prima o poi si stancheranno e non troveranno serio questo ricercare l'adattamento continuo per nulla, quando la Russia è lì e il green, il futuro, in Europa non si è mai visto, qui da noi si parla tanto ma poi gli altri fanno i fatti, infatti viviamo di story telling, siamo il nulla, siamo gente che fa le guerre con le sanzioni, siamo deboli, asserviti, o agli americani o ai cinesi.. e vogliamo fare la guerra alla Russia che è in Europa e con cui bene o male conviviamo da sempre, siamo semplicemente stupidi, altro che pace.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si chiama commercio.



No, si chiama intervenire in una guerra.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La guerra mondiale, intesa come tale, ci sarà quando la Russia dovrà e vorrà tornare ad avere un ruolo egemone in certe zone, Ucraina e dintorni, in quel caso l'UE per mano della NATO e degli schifosi USA dovrà mollare l'osso, se invece vorranno mantenere la narrativa della Russia cattiva e delle sanzioni eterne allora la Russia si sentirà in diritto di ricreare davvero l'unione sovietica, la loro mossa è stata fatta, adesso vediamo quanto ci metteranno i paesi europei a smarcarsi da un certo tipo di narrativa quando, soprattutto, la guerra sarà finita.
> Volete una Russia amica o costi del materiale altissimi per le aziende e made in Italy affossato per una pace che non esiste? davvero pensate che il futuro dell'Italia su certi temi sia l'Africa? sia andare a mendicare altrove? il tutto per cosa? per andare contro un nemico che ha vinto una guerra e ci ha detto dal primo momento che in certe zone non bisogna andare?
> Allora qui in Italia c'è bisogno di ritorno alla normalità anche per quanto riguarda il buon senso, finché ci saranno banchieri che ci tireranno dentro le emergenze non andremo da nessuna parte, ma per fare questo bisognerà staccarsi dall'UE e ci vorrà un po' di coraggio, ci vorrà il coraggio di tornare a fare affari per conto nostro con nazioni che sono sempre state amiche, tanto ormai 100 k ucraini li hanno presi dentro, si sono goduti la guerra, ma poi basta, poi deve finire, non è che crei il nemico eterno e poi butti benzina sul fuoco ogni volta che qualcuno passa con l'acqua... le persone prima o poi si stancheranno e non troveranno serio questo ricercare l'adattamento continuo per nulla, quando la Russia è lì e il green, il futuro, in Europa non si è mai visto, qui da noi si parla tanto ma poi gli altri fanno i fatti, infatti viviamo di story telling, siamo il nulla, siamo gente che fa le guerre con le sanzioni, siamo deboli, asserviti, o agli americani o ai cinesi.. e vogliamo fare la guerra alla Russia che è in Europa e con cui bene o male conviviamo da sempre, siamo semplicemente stupidi, altro che pace.


parti dal presupposto che tutta questa situazione è stata creata da UE, USA, banchieri. La Russia dei primi 10 anni di Putin, diciamo fino al 2010 abbondante, era stata totalmente integrata nel mondo occidentale. Sia dal punto di vista economico, con boom di investimenti USA/UE in Russia, commercio ecc..ma anche a livello militare, parzialmente, si è anche cercato un avvicinamento NATO e Russia con esercitazioni comuni ecc..poi cosa è successo? Ognuno può trarre le sue conclusioni. NATO/USA hanno iniziato a cambiare direzione oppure un uomo al potere ha deciso di diventare un dittatore, annientare le opposizioni, concentrare l'intero paese su di lui, diventare sempre più intollerante verso l'Occidente? La Russia è cambiata tantissimo negli ultimi 10 anni internamente. E politicamente. Poi ognuno si faccia l'idea che vuole.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parti dal presupposto che tutta questa situazione è stata creata da UE, USA, banchieri. La Russia dei primi 10 anni di Putin, diciamo fino al 2010 abbondante, era stata totalmente integrata nel mondo occidentale. Sia dal punto di vista economico, con boom di investimenti USA/UE in Russia, commercio ecc..ma anche a livello militare, parzialmente, si è anche cercato un avvicinamento NATO e Russia con esercitazioni comuni ecc..poi cosa è successo? Ognuno può trarre le sue conclusioni. NATO/USA hanno iniziato a cambiare direzione oppure un uomo al potere ha deciso di diventare un dittatore, annientare le opposizioni, concentrare l'intero paese su di lui, diventare sempre più intollerante verso l'Occidente? La Russia è cambiata tantissimo negli ultimi 10 anni internamente. E politicamente. Poi ognuno si faccia l'idea che vuole.


Presidenti americani che cambiano e di conseguenza la loro politica + Putin sta nella poltrona da più anni, invecchia logora ed iniziare a machievellare su come essere ricordate. Questo è un mix di cose che porta inevitabilmente alla spaccatura. Da una parte una dittatura longeva, dall'altra un presidente super pompato di poteri che può fare quello che vuole in 4/8 anni perché è il "capo superiore delle forze armate". Che sistemi politici imbarazzanti


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Hanno impiegato mezzi vecchi, non recenti e reclute in Ucraina la gente vera è rimasta in Russia. Sicuramente la Russia se vuole gli stati europei se li mangia a colazione


Ma dai su.
L'esercito Nato si mangia la Russia a colazione.
La storia che usano mezzi vecchi è un mito, ci sono i T-90, i missili ipersonici, kalibr, iskander, forza aerea moderna...
L'unica cosa che non hanno usato sono i T14 Armata, ma per il semplice fatto che non hanno passato i test per l'impego operativo


----------



## Raryof (25 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parti dal presupposto che tutta questa situazione è stata creata da UE, USA, banchieri. La Russia dei primi 10 anni di Putin, diciamo fino al 2010 abbondante, era stata totalmente integrata nel mondo occidentale. Sia dal punto di vista economico, con boom di investimenti USA/UE in Russia, commercio ecc..ma anche a livello militare, parzialmente, si è anche cercato un avvicinamento NATO e Russia con esercitazioni comuni ecc..poi cosa è successo? Ognuno può trarre le sue conclusioni. NATO/USA hanno iniziato a cambiare direzione oppure un uomo al potere ha deciso di diventare un dittatore, annientare le opposizioni, concentrare l'intero paese su di lui, diventare sempre più intollerante verso l'Occidente? La Russia è cambiata tantissimo negli ultimi 10 anni internamente. E politicamente. Poi ognuno si faccia l'idea che vuole.


E' successo che gli americani, per mezzo di una UE compiacente e inetta, si sono avvicinati a Mosca e hanno cercato di cambiare le cose, in questo senso hanno cercato di far scontrare Russia e UE, in modo da renderci sempre più filoamericani, questo in previsione di una guerra che è cominciata nel momento esatto in cui i cinesi hanno deciso di inzozzare il mondo.
Pandemia, guerra in Ucraina, devono portare allo scontro mondiale e noi siamo costretti a schierarci con gli americani, con i buoni, che ci offrono protezione ma ci hanno portato la guerra in casa, una guerra non loro ma nostra, una guerra che ci tocca maggiormente e che non ha senso per noi, perché la Cina diventerà prima potenza e questo tentativo degli americani di rallentare questo processo parte proprio da una UE schierata contro Russia e quindi Cina, noi siamo i cagnolini, quelli che si prendono dentro i profughi e stanno a guardare gli altri, siamo propaganda, nient'altro, mi fa ridere perché i cinesi l'unica arma che hanno usato è stata un virus e non sembrano portati a fare guerre, si divertono a vedere il mondo che affossa mentre lentamente si inseriscono ovunque, quando tutti i loro nemici saranno al minimo storico comanderanno senza fare molto e noi dovremo vivere come fanno loro, da schiavetti che a comando si fanno o punturare o spengono il condizionatore, questo perché la narrativa sarà questa e si useranno le emergenze per rendere sempre più stupide e depensanti le persone, per nulla, perché si è deciso così, perché la popolazione non deve avere nulla e deve essere sistematicamente controllata e indirizzata, è il nostro progresso a cui già ci stiamo abituando ed è ciò che doveva permettere la tecnologia moderna, controllo e distruzione di chi è contrario al pensiero unico, quello buono.


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia, per mezzo del ministro degli esteri russo Lavrov, dichiara che la terza guerra mondiale non è mai stata così vicina come ora.
> 
> "C'è il rischio reale di una terza guerra mondiale. La buona volontà ha i suoi limiti. E se non è ricambiata, non aiuta il processo negoziale.
> I rischi sono molto significativi, questo pericolo non deve essere sottovalutato, anche se ci sono molti pronti a gonfiare artificialmente questa minaccia.
> ...


Putin l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso e ora gli Usa e gli """alleati""" sono determinati a sconfiggerlo e umiliarlo 4/5 a zero.

Non una bella situazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

*Esplosioni riportate in una cittadina al confine tra Moldavia e Transinistria (regione separatista della Moldavia). *


----------



## danjr (26 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Nella NATO l'unica nazione che può competere con la Russia è l'USA gli altri non valgono niente secondo me


Gli inglesi possono tranquillamente competere da soli con la Russia. A parte che vi state facendo un film tutto vostro sulla Russia, perché i fatti dicono che l’ucraina (con armi nemmeno di ultima generazione Nato) sta resistendo da sola


----------



## vota DC (26 Aprile 2022)

Nel 2015 hanno trovato armi ucraine all'Isis! Poi non credo siano così folli da armare i terroristi in piena invasione.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se scoppia la terza guerra mondiale stai tranquillo che salgono sul carro dei russi. Sono tutte nazioni extra popolose e dotate di bombe atomiche. Con al comando gente che non si fa scrupoli e il popolo che probabilmente sa sparare. In occidente sappiamo sparare su Call of Duty.


L'India no, sbagli in pieno, non ci sarebbero nè vantaggi geopolitici nè ragioni storiche a sostegno.
La Cina è tutto da vedere, sono parachiappe e ne uscirebbero comunque vincitori.

Comunque se scoppia una guerra atomica è ridicolo parlare di chi è capace o meno di sparare


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> paesi Europei presi singolarmente senza ombra di dubbio, ma assolutamente non c'è paragone con le forze in campo dei paesi NATO nel complesso


a me sembra che romanzate molto questa presunta forza militare e strategica della NATO, perchè a guardare da decenni si fanno disastri solamente.

dove sono le guerre vinte della NATO con le conseguenze positive per chi ne fa parte ?

francamente non mi viene in mente neanche un paese teatro di guerra con questo scenario

in Afghanistan umiliazione ventennale e sono tornati i talebani, in Iraq e Libia non ne parliamo sono stati creati degli stati falliti con milioni di poveracci allo sbando perchè la strategia di qualche genio prevedeva dei miglioramenti facendo cadere i dittatori, la Siria è una pagina imbarazzante per l'Occidente con Assad che faceva le elezioni durante gli attacchi occidentali e dei terroristi armati dagli angloamericani, hanno bombardato la Serbia e tuttora è un alleato russo non della NATO e soprattutto il Kosovo sta ancora in condizioni critiche, la Bosnia è ancora divisa al suo interno.

non apriamo il capitolo del terrorismo, islamico e non, perchè sarebbe come andare contro la Croce Rossa...
mi limito agli stati sovrani

non so a quale epoca dobbiamo tornare per trovare un successo della NATO, sia sul campo sia nel futuro del paese


fate bene ogni volta a mettere le mani avanti ("alleanza difensiva"), perchè per il resto è imbarazzante davvero
l'unica cosa che funziona di tutto il carrozzone NATO, sottolineo l'unica, è appunto la clausola reclamata dai volponi americani dopo l'11 settembre 2001 secondo cui sulla carta un paese membro attaccato dovrebbe ricevere il supporto di tutti.
io spero di non vedere mai un'oscenità come i soldati italiani mandati al fronte perchè la Russia sfonda in Estonia o Lettonia, ma per il pezzo di carta succederebbe questo.
evidentemente questo pezzo di carta inibisce più di qualcuno e quindi c'è l'effetto di pararsi il culo a vicenda.


----------



## ROQ (26 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi qui non serve fare i tifosi. Tutta la potenza nato messa assieme va bene giusto per bombardare eroicamente a tappeto non curandosi dei civili (o probabilmente colpendoli volontariamente) in piccoli paesi inermi che non si mettono a pecora come erano la libia e l'ex-yogoslavia. E comunque la nato è GIA' impegnata in ucraina, e pure gli USA. Semplicemente stanno usando gli ucraini come carne da macello. Dal punto di vista dell'esercito abbiamo 3 super-potenze, di cui due sono alleate sotto tutti gli aspetti, proprio perché questo è nel loro naturale interesse, sia dal punto di vista della partnership commerciale che dal punto di vista del nemico comune che non vorrebbe rivali nell'egemonia mondiale, non facciamo i finti tonti. Una eventuale guerra tradizionale la avrebbero vinta in partenza, sarebbe solo questione di tempo e di volontà\modi, e questo è anche l'unico motivo per cui questa guerra totale non è ancora iniziata da parte di chi queste guerre solitamente le fa iniziare (a sto giro qualcuno lo andrebbero a prendere direttamente a casa), cosi come l'unico motivo per cui "il pazzo" non ha fatto la fine dell'iraq è stata fare il bulletto con la sua bombina atomica. Mentre se parliamo di potenze nucleari , parliamo di aria fritta, è sciocco fare gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo... e comunque la Russia. E la più avanzata sia per potenza\velocità delle testate, inarrestabili per i nostri mezzi, che per numero di missili, che probabilmente in difesa, anche se qui mancano test reali. Tra l'altro considerate che molte testate nato sono in Turchia, un paese tutt'altro che "nemico" della russia, e tra i paesi rimanenti quelli che hanno più testate in custodia altrui siamo noi (lol). Ma ripeto parliamo di aria fritta, una escalation nucleare farebbe vivere gli eventuali sopravvissuti sottoterra. Non conviene a nessuno. Potrebbe solo volere questo chi non ha più niente da perdere. La cosa che temo è che i soliti noti stiano veramente prendendo tempo per studiare l'avversario e cercare di indebolirlo\dividerlo dall'alleato, quindi facendo sul serio, ma questo altro sta palesemente giocando col freno a mano tirato (evidentemente perché pronto ad ogni evenienza senza scoprirsi troppo presto), e allo stesso tempo il suo alleato cinese ha trollato gli USA "help me to fight your friend so i can fight you better later", più chiaro di cosi...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia, per mezzo del ministro degli esteri russo Lavrov, dichiara che la terza guerra mondiale non è mai stata così vicina come ora.
> 
> "C'è il rischio reale di una terza guerra mondiale. La buona volontà ha i suoi limiti. E se non è ricambiata, non aiuta il processo negoziale.
> I rischi sono molto significativi, questo pericolo non deve essere sottovalutato, anche se ci sono molti pronti a gonfiare artificialmente questa minaccia.
> ...


La cosa più assurda, che i più scatenati (come sempre) sono USA e Inghilterra.

Ovviamente, con mezza portaerei la Russia non può fare veramente nulla contro di loro, se non usare armi da mutua distruzione.

Ragione per cui diventa una possibilità davvero rara.

Finchè i paesi Europei ci vanno piano, come giustamente stanno facendo, non mi preoccuperei troppo.

Ma tanto dipende tutto dalla Russia; hanno di fatto l' autorizzazione non ufficiale di fare quello che vogliono in Ucraina, nessuno interverrà se non limitandosi alla fornitura di armi e ste quasi inutili sanzioni.

S' accontentassero, si prendano il Donbas ( LOL ) e mettano fine a sto inutile conflitto.
Anche i nazisti ( visto che pare il mondo dipenda dal Battaglione Azov) ormai li hanno accerchiati.

Ma è davvero quello che vogliono?


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a me sembra che romanzate molto questa presunta forza militare e strategica della NATO, perchè a guardare da decenni si fanno disastri solamente.
> 
> dove sono le guerre vinte della NATO con le conseguenze positive per chi ne fa parte ?
> 
> ...


Le abilità di un esercito convenzionale non puoi valutarne in base al nation building post guerra, quella è politica, non militare. 
A livello di guerra convenzionale, la NATO ha sbaragliato chiunque al di fuori del Vietnam (che infatti NON era una guerra convenzionale).
La fase "convenzionale" delle guerre in Iraq e Afghanistan è stata archiviata in poche settimane.
Quella di counter insurgency successiva non c'entra niente con le capacità di un esercito, è un discorso totalmente a parte.
Nessun esercito al mondo riesce a stroncare la guerriglia in territori impervi, è impossibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2022)

*Fonti Berlino: oggi nel consiglio di guerra NATO Scholz darà l'ok all'invio di armi pesanti.*


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le abilità di un esercito convenzionale non puoi valutarne in base al nation building post guerra, quella è politica, non militare.
> A livello di guerra convenzionale, la NATO ha sbaragliato chiunque al di fuori del Vietnam (che infatti NON era una guerra convenzionale).
> La fase "convenzionale" delle guerre in Iraq e Afghanistan è stata archiviata in poche settimane.
> Quella di counter insurgency successiva non c'entra niente con le capacità di un esercito, è un discorso totalmente a parte.
> Nessun esercito al mondo riesce a stroncare la guerriglia in territori impervi, è impossibile.


Si mischia invadere con attaccare.

Se devi invadere la NATO ha le difficoltà di chiunque, ma se si tratta solo di fare "del male" non è arginabile.

Cosi come la Russia se volesse farlo in Ucraina, ma la Nato ha più mezzi quindi lo farebbe sicuramente in maniera più dura.

Ad ogni modo, come detto sopra, se la Russia ha solo gli obbiettivi dichiarati ( LOL di nuovo) , non vedo ragione per arrivare a quel punto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè dai Indiani e Cinesi non è che sono alleati dei Russi. Si fanno i loro interessi economici diciamo. Iran e Corea del Nord sono prettamente inoffensivi (tranne l'atomica del pazzo chiaro) al di fuori dei loro confini.


Sono alleati la Cina e la Russia poche storie..
Lo sanno benissimo che la Russia finora ha fatto da scudo al vero bersaglio dell'America.. 
Dopo i musi rossi volevano fare carne da macello i musi gialli e ripeto in Asia questo lo sanno benissimo.. india invece non so.. ma li vedo orientati sul benessere economico e indubbiamente con i cinesi sono una botta di ferro


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fonti Berlino: oggi nel consiglio di guerra NATO Scholz darà l'ok all'invio di armi pesanti.*


Siamo vicinissimi alla guerra mondiale.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la Russia non abbia la capacità di competere con la Nato non mette certo noi europei al riparo da rischi mentre gli USA non rischiano nulla.


America per la prima volta della sua storia fa le stime delle morti a casa loro... purtroppo su discorso atomico penso, visto che ci manda al macello prima noi.. ovviamente noi zitti


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Pechino: non vogliamo terza guerra mondiale​


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pechino: non vogliamo terza guerra mondiale​



I cinesi sono davvero il peggio.

Il senso di queste dichiarazioni?

occidente vs Russia - non è un conflitto mondiale ( per me)

Praticamente questi non si schierano, ma lo sono, schierati.
Ampiamente.

Magari sbaglio, ma uno scontro limitato al territorio ucraino resterebbe quasi "regionale"
Pur con coinvolti tanti paesi, non si tratterebbe di andare ad invadere la Russia, voglio dire.

Sta ai Russi se giocarsela li, o ampliare il conflitto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Presidenti americani che cambiano e di conseguenza la loro politica + Putin sta nella poltrona da più anni, invecchia logora ed iniziare a machievellare su come essere ricordate. Questo è un mix di cose che porta inevitabilmente alla spaccatura. Da una parte una dittatura longeva, dall'altra un presidente super pompato di poteri che può fare quello che vuole in 4/8 anni perché è il "capo superiore delle forze armate". Che sistemi politici imbarazzanti


uno piu famoso di me diceva "il potere corrompe, il potere assoluto corrompe in modo assoluto". Non è un caso se uno dei capi saldi di una democrazia è proprio il cambio di chi sta al potere


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> uno piu famoso di me diceva "il potere corrompe, il potere assoluto corrompe in modo assoluto". Non è un caso se uno dei capi saldi di una democrazia è proprio il cambio di chi sta al potere


La democrazia manca di efficienza proprio per questa ragione, ma almeno poche volte va in overdose da potere come i vari dittatori totalitari.


----------



## Sam (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che roba. Tutto questo per l'Ucraina. L'Ucraina...


L'Ucraina è importante.
Se sparisce, poi le badanti a nonno Biden da dove le prendono?


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le abilità di un esercito convenzionale non puoi valutarne in base al nation building post guerra, quella è politica, non militare.
> A livello di guerra convenzionale, la NATO ha sbaragliato chiunque al di fuori del Vietnam (che infatti NON era una guerra convenzionale).
> La fase "convenzionale" delle guerre in Iraq e Afghanistan è stata archiviata in poche settimane.
> Quella di counter insurgency successiva non c'entra niente con le capacità di un esercito, è un discorso totalmente a parte.
> Nessun esercito al mondo riesce a stroncare la guerriglia in territori impervi, è impossibile.


i due aspetti sono collegati, non è che tu bombardi e occupi un territorio così per il gusto di farlo.
le forze armate si muovono insieme all'intelligence e alla politica, non sono blocchi stagni separati.
lo fai perchè pensi di creare una situazione migliore per te e i tuoi alleati, perchè nessuno crede alla solidarietà fine a se stessa.
se poi alla fine questo non succede, non una volta ma puntualmente, dovresti fare una riflessione a riguardo o no ?
vuoi la medaglietta al petto perchè hai più mezzi e uomini del nemico ?
le conseguenze degli interventi atlantici sono state negative per l'Alleanza, lo dicono i fatti

p.s.

per lo stato islamico la coalizione internazionale a guida USA ha impiegato oltre quattro anni a togliere i territori siriani


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La democrazia manca di efficienza proprio per questa ragione, ma almeno poche volte va in overdose da potere come i vari dittatori totalitari.


purtroppo non si puo avere tutto dalla vita. Poi ci sarebbe da discutere pure cosa si intenda per efficienza, perche nei paesi con dittatura l'unica efficienza presente è quella di fare ingrassare i gargarozzoni che detengono il potere


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parti dal presupposto che tutta questa situazione è stata creata da UE, USA, banchieri. La Russia dei primi 10 anni di Putin, diciamo fino al 2010 abbondante, era stata totalmente integrata nel mondo occidentale. Sia dal punto di vista economico, con boom di investimenti USA/UE in Russia, commercio ecc..ma anche a livello militare, parzialmente, si è anche cercato un avvicinamento NATO e Russia con esercitazioni comuni ecc..poi cosa è successo? Ognuno può trarre le sue conclusioni. NATO/USA hanno iniziato a cambiare direzione oppure un uomo al potere ha deciso di diventare un dittatore, annientare le opposizioni, concentrare l'intero paese su di lui, diventare sempre più intollerante verso l'Occidente? La Russia è cambiata tantissimo negli ultimi 10 anni internamente. E politicamente. Poi ognuno si faccia l'idea che vuole.


Bhuhahahahaha io direi che dopo essere cacciati dal G21 con tanto di " volete una Russia succube.. ma la Russia non lo sarà mai " direi che i rapporti gli abbiano tagliati gli Usa ehhh

I migliori liberatori e paladini del mondo guarda 

p.s. che coincideva tra l'altro su un trattato che manteneva in sicurezza le grandi potenze, ma sono tutte coincidenze si! hanno ragione quelli che ci raccontano che il folle si è svegliato un giorno x conquistare il mondo e riportare l'unione sovietica ai massimi livelli! Curioso però che un dittatore sanguigno FACCIA e DICA (veramente)che vuole diventare il sultano del grande impero Persiano dei vecchi fasti e fa stragi di curdi.. qui i liberatori non dicono niente !? Putin si Erdogan no ok


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma dai su.
> L'esercito Nato si mangia la Russia a colazione.
> La storia che usano mezzi vecchi è un mito, ci sono i T-90, i missili ipersonici, kalibr, iskander, forza aerea moderna...
> L'unica cosa che non hanno usato sono i T14 Armata, ma per il semplice fatto che non hanno passato i test per l'impego operativo


Ma quindi noi regaliamo armi vecchie ?
perché su questo nessuno ne parla..
sembra che la Russia stia vacillando davanti delle armette  

Infatti abbiamo rotto i cosiddetti


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i due aspetti sono collegati, non è che tu bombardi e occupi un territorio così per il gusto di farlo.
> le forze armate si muovono insieme all'intelligence e alla politica, non sono blocchi stagni separati.
> lo fai perchè pensi di creare una situazione migliore per te e i tuoi alleati, perchè nessuno crede alla solidarietà fine a se stessa.
> se poi alla fine questo non succede, non una volta ma puntualmente, dovresti fare una riflessione a riguardo o no ?
> ...


Si ma hai un'opinione pubblica a cui rendere conto.
Se si tratta di una guerra esistenziale (vedi contro la russia) non c'è problema a lanciare nel tritacarne centinaia di migliaia di soldati, il fronte interno regge.
Ma non puoi farlo in una scatola di sabbia dall'altra parte del mondo.
Nel caso americano, la gestione del nation building post guerra è minata alla base da una filosofia politica degenerata come quella neocon.
Ti consiglio di vedere i due video di Nova Lectio sull'Iraq, spiegano molto bene questo punto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> p.s.
> 
> per lo stato islamico la coalizione internazionale a guida USA ha impiegato oltre quattro anni a togliere i territori siriani


forse perché una li addestrava di nascosto mentre i russi l'hanno combattuti veramente!?come sempre ricordo che Trump ha ufficializzato che l'hanno creato proprio loro Isis  oppure credete che i sovietici avevano la bacchetta magica? per fare in breve tempo la pulizia che ci voleva a differenza degli americani......


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

*USA stizziti per il rifiuto dell'Indonesia di escludere Putin e di ospitare Zelensky come osservatore al prossimo G20 che si terrà a Bali
Il paese asiatico vuole restare neutrale*

ogni tanto una buona notizia...anche se sarebbe stato interessante vederli seduti di fronte...


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

Forza Super Mario, il podio è alla portata e poi all'attacco dell'Estonia
inaccettabile non avere il record nell'UE se aspiri alla poltrona di Stoltenberg
i palle mosce polacchi già nei giorni scorsi hanno rilanciato
urge fiducia numero 394940303560303 in parlamento, record interstellare, e nuovo carico
dettagli del carico top secret, ovviamente dal governo dei migliori non si può chiedere trasparenza
del resto, essendo i migliori, non è necessario neanche controllare



>


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *USA stizziti per il rifiuto dell'Indonesia di escludere Putin e di ospitare Zelensky come osservatore al prossimo G20 che si terrà a Bali
> Il paese asiatico vuole restare neutrale*
> 
> ogni tanto una buona notizia...anche se sarebbe stato interessante vederli seduti di fronte...



Zelensky come osservatore dei bagni chimici ?


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Forza Super Mario, il podio è alla portata e poi all'attacco dell'Estonia
> inaccettabile non avere il record nell'UE se aspiri alla poltrona di Stoltenberg
> i palle mosce polacchi già nei giorni scorsi hanno rilanciato
> urge fiducia numero 394940303560303 in parlamento, record interstellare, e nuovo carico
> ...


può farsi aiutare da speranziello per scrivere un bel libro : '' Perchè vinceremo''


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Aprile 2022)

che hanno rotto i cogl... tutti quanti l'ho già detto?
mi pare di si.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Forza Super Mario, il podio è alla portata e poi all'attacco dell'Estonia
> inaccettabile non avere il record nell'UE se aspiri alla poltrona di Stoltenberg
> i palle mosce polacchi già nei giorni scorsi hanno rilanciato
> urge fiducia numero 394940303560303 in parlamento, record interstellare, e nuovo carico
> ...


Manca poco e saremo primo bersaglio dei russi. Sia maledetto per sempre Draghi, sempre! Persona orrenda che ha sempre fatto gli interessi CONTRO l'Italia.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Zelensky come osservatore dei bagni chimici ?





>


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

*"Gli elevatissimi costi di gestione dei beni congelati in Italia agli oligarchi russi agitano l'esecutivo.
Bisogna decidere cosa fare di questi yacht e ville di lusso per 953 milioni di euro, considerato che nei rendiconti della Ragioneria di Stato la spesa per la manutenzione sta lievitando a valori allarmanti"*


Di Maio e Draghi depredano per avere il croccantino da Washington, noi paghiamo con i soldi pubblici
spilletta gialloblu e a 90 gradi su


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2022)

Seguite la situazione in Transnistria? Ne vedremo delle “belle" purtroppo. Finché non viene fermato Putin andrà avanti. Non c'è un Paese non NATO al sicuro al momento.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Seguite la situazione in Transnistria? Ne vedremo delle “belle" purtroppo. Finché non viene fermato Putin andrà avanti. Non c'è un Paese non NATO al sicuro al momento.


Solo se è "impazzito"
Cosa che non ci è dato sapere per il momento.

Se va oltre la Moldavia, dove anche li forse a parte qualche bau bau nessuno farà nulla, è impazzito davvero.

Non vedo davvero come possa pensare di fare la guerra a tutti, a meno che i veri big dietro di lui spingano.
Ma non è il momento.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

la Transnistria è indipendente e filorussa da trent'anni, ha pure i militari sul territorio.
non è la Moldavia


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non vedo davvero come possa pensare di fare la guerra a tutti,


A tutti no, ma a qualche paese povero militarmente non NATO la guerra può farla tranquillamente. Anche adesso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"Gli elevatissimi costi di gestione dei beni congelati in Italia agli oligarchi russi agitano l'esecutivo.
> Bisogna decidere cosa fare di questi yacht e ville di lusso per 953 milioni di euro, considerato che nei rendiconti della Ragioneria di Stato la spesa per la manutenzione sta lievitando a valori allarmanti"*
> 
> 
> ...



Se non utilizzassero anche i soldi miei per fare i cagnolini e compiacere ai padroni usa,il livello di godimento sarebbe alle stelle.
Aprissero il portafoglio tutti quelli che per l'ucraina,a parole,sarebbero disposti a pagare di più.
E' giunto il momento,no ?


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

intervista di un'ora fa su Adnkronos a chi è originario del posto, lo scrittore Nicolai Lilin:

*"La Transnistria è già schierata contro l’Ucraina.*
*Dalla Transnistria sono stati lanciati missili nella direzione di Mykolaiv e Odessa.*
*Ciò significa che la regione è già coinvolta nel conflitto ed è schierata con Mosca

E’ un protettorato russo e nessuno può nutrire la speranza che rimanga neutrale in questa fase della guerra ma Mosca non ha ambizioni verso la Moldavia* se non quella di rafforzare lo stato della Transnistria, che ora non è riconosciuta a livello internazionale.
Mosca potrà usare pressioni per far sì che il mondo ne riconosca l’indipendenza.
Nei piani di Putin la Transnistria si dovrà ricollegare alla ‘Nuova Russia’ e diventare una delle sue regioni autonome"


ai fan della NATO dispiacerà non vedere attaccata la Moldavia, la retorica "ti salvi solo con noi" vien meno.


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"Gli elevatissimi costi di gestione dei beni congelati in Italia agli oligarchi russi agitano l'esecutivo.
> Bisogna decidere cosa fare di questi yacht e ville di lusso per 953 milioni di euro, considerato che nei rendiconti della Ragioneria di Stato la spesa per la manutenzione sta lievitando a valori allarmanti"*
> 
> 
> ...


draghi va fermato il prima possibile, sta giocando col giocattolino Italia, sta giocando con le aziende italiane, sta giocando con la guerra "buona", in tutto questo nessuno da noi ha deciso per l'entrata nel conflitto, ma se tu sei tra quelli che danno più armi sei assolutamente un pericolo.
Rendetevi conto dove siamo arrivati, un arrivista come premiere non votato da nessuno che ci sta portando al collasso per nulla, per mantenere la narrativa buona, per legarci ancora di più al cancro dell'UE, per fare i cagnolini di chi non sbaglia mai, gli americans, il tutto perché siamo ormai anestetizzati e dipendenti dalle emergenze e ne vogliamo sempre di più, se domani finisse la guerra ci sarebbe parecchio malcontento e infatti non finirà perché non può finire, perché abbiamo un ruolo ed è quello dei buoni che non sbagliano mai, abbiamo un premiere che viene applaudito in ogni posto e un governo che non ne sbaglia una.
draghi deve saltare quanto prima o arriveremo ad un punto in cui non potremo più fare nulla, né da una parte né dall'altra, lì vogliono che arriviamo, vogliono fare in modo che il popolo diventi succube e semplicemente paghi coi propri soldi le porcate dei potenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2022)

*I media russi accusano Turchia e Romania, di aver fornito supporto agli ucraini e di aver pianificato un'operazione militare contro la provincia separatista della Transnistria, in Moldova.*


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> draghi va fermato il prima possibile, sta giocando col giocattolino Italia, sta giocando con le aziende italiane, sta giocando con la guerra "buona", in tutto questo nessuno da noi ha deciso per l'entrata nel conflitto, ma se tu sei tra quelli che danno più armi sei assolutamente un pericolo.
> Rendetevi conto dove siamo arrivati, un arrivista come premiere non votato da nessuno che ci sta portando al collasso per nulla, per mantenere la narrativa buona, per legarci ancora di più al cancro dell'UE, per fare i cagnolini di chi non sbaglia mai, gli americans, il tutto perché siamo ormai anestetizzati e dipendenti dalle emergenze e ne vogliamo sempre di più, se domani finisse la guerra ci sarebbe parecchio malcontento e infatti non finirà perché non può finire, perché abbiamo un ruolo ed è quello dei buoni che non sbagliano mai, abbiamo un premiere che viene applaudito in ogni posto e un governo che non ne sbaglia una.
> draghi deve saltare quanto prima o arriveremo ad un punto in cui non potremo più fare nulla, né da una parte né dall'altra, lì vogliono che arriviamo, vogliono fare in modo che il popolo diventi succube e semplicemente paghi coi propri soldi le porcate dei potenti.


siamo arrivati al punto di chiamare costituzionalisti dall'ospizio per dire che vada bene mandare le armi pesanti in Ucraina, gli stessi che non fiatavano quando mandavamo le armi per l'Arabia Saudita che ha attaccato lo Yemen, mentre Mattarella pensa al 25 aprile italiano e gli viene in mente l'Ucraina.
stanno creando una guerra duratura e fanno paragoni con la fine della guerra mondiale.
ormai tutto viene orchestrato per andare secondo le linee guida del governo che a sua volta segue Washington.
ci sono appena 17 parlamentari che vanno contro il governo sul tema, più qualche cane sciolto che viene lasciato fare dai relativi partiti tanto c'è una maggioranza bulgara per cui non danno fastidio.
raramente nella storia repubblicana c'è stato un lavaggio del cervello a questo livello.
anche ai tempi del governo Monti c'era un'opposizione più forte

tutto questo per il feticcio Putin, ci fosse una guerra regionale Ucraina-Moldavia non fregherebbe nulla a nessuno come per Armenia-Azerbaijian


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2022)

*Gran Bretagna: "Lecito che l'Ucraina colpisca in territorio russo anche con le nostre armi."

Russia risponde: "Dunque preparatevi a rappresaglia, vale lo stesso per noi con territori NATO."*


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *I media russi accusano Turchia e Romania, di aver fornito supporto agli ucraini e di aver pianificato un'operazione militare contro la provincia separatista della Transnistria, in Moldova.*


È incredibile come qualcuno creda ancora a quello che dicono i russi.


----------

